# Craigslist Firewood issue



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

So yeah...I just got "two" cords of firewood delivered which I paid $300 for off of cragslist.  This is my first time ever getting wood delivered so i don't know what two cords look like.  I proceed to stack the wood on my 4x8 pallets to 4 feet high and realize that I only got 1 cord.  To me, this seems like a gigantic mistake from the firewood guy.  Anyone think this was a mistake or was I bamboozled?  I called them back and the woman was very surprised that it was only one cord and that she would let her husband know and that he would give me a call tonight.  I cant say that I will hold my breath for the call.

Is there any hope to get another cord delivered?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/FORESTS/FORESTER/FIREWOODINFO.HTML


----------



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

The people I got it from are from PA.  Thanks for the link anyways.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 13, 2009)

If they delivered it to Maryland it all still applies.


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Squiner said:
			
		

> So yeah...I just got "two" cords of firewood delivered which I paid $300 for off of cragslist.  This is my first time ever getting wood delivered so i don't know what two cords look like.  I proceed to stack the wood on my 4x8 pallets to 4 feet high and realize that I only got 1 cord.  To me, this seems like a gigantic mistake from the firewood guy.  Anyone think this was a mistake or was I bamboozled?  I called them back and the woman was very surprised that it was only one cord and that she would let her husband know and that he would give me a call tonight.  I cant say that I will hold my breath for the call.
> 
> Is there any hope to get another cord delivered?


So was it a shoot or a work?

Sorry, I just noticed you still haven't heard anything.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll let you know if they call me back and what they say.  If I don't get a call today I will call them tomorrow, and the next and the next if i have to.


----------



## Heem (Mar 13, 2009)

what kind of truck did he bring it in? 2 cords would require a heavy duty truck, most likely NOT something based on a standard pickup truck frame.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

It was one of the standard tree service trucks always you see towing a chipper behind it.    

Edit:  Here, I found a pic online of what it pretty much looked like.


----------



## Heem (Mar 13, 2009)

ok, that truck could handle the weight of 2 cords. I know my guy brings one cord in a mason dump, based on an F-350 frame, and that one cord is about all it can take.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

Heem said:
			
		

> ok, that truck could handle the weight of 2 cords. I know my guy brings one cord in a mason dump, based on an F-350 frame, and that one cord is about all it can take.



The thing is, is that he only had it stacked just above the gate and all the wood towards the front was thrown in.  I wasn't really thinking I was going to get screwed so I didn't even think about the dimensions of the truck when he pulled up.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 13, 2009)

A loose tossed cord should take up somewhere around 180 cu ft but could go as high as 200 cu ft.  Ask the seller what the dimensions are for the truck box.


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Mar 13, 2009)

here's what i call two cords











click to enlarge


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 13, 2009)

Post the guy's craigslist ad and see if other customers come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

I still am waiting to see if he calls me back today to try and get this resolved.   So I'm not going to post the add yet.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 13, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Post the guy's craigslist ad and see if other customers come out of the woodwork.



Ditto.  I live in Maryland and am looking for a reliable firewood supplier to supplement the wood I can get from my local tree service guy.  If this guy is ripping you off, make sure we MDers know about it!


----------



## n3pro (Mar 13, 2009)

I've gotten fortunate, thanks to the warnings and education here I look into it.  So far there is one person who I lost the number to who brings be two cord from Jonestown, PA, on the receipt there is a disclaimer "cord measured machine loaded, exact amount not guaranteed".  This had me scared last year but it measured pretty close according to my stacking.  There is another guy who I have been getting it from who is only 1 mile away.  He only can bring one cord at a time but I know where he lives (I take the money to him) so he seems right on too.  I have called a few in the paper and I always like the phrase "its a full cord in a pile", never stacked or measured just dumped in a pile.  When you get there the pile is quite loose and as you get into it there is a big rock in the middle!  The guy was reasonable though I said "there is no where near a cord I fit it all in my pickup he said "well how is half off the price", I said "great I didn't feel like unloading this on your front porch".  

Unfortunately, it's buyer beware.  If you find someone good you keep with them but it's a risk you take.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 13, 2009)

Update:  I get a call from the guy today; turns out he was trying to call another one of his customers but dialed me instead, LOL.  I got into it with him about him shorting me a cord of wood.  He acts real dumbfounded like he doesn't believe me.  He starts talking real fast and says he'll be coming by my area tomorrow to drop wood off at another location but he will come by and look at my stack.  He says he will make it right.  I should have asked him for his name and address since I don't have it.  Probably could have figured if he was lying to me.

What are my chances he stops by?


----------



## jadm (Mar 14, 2009)

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> here's what i call two cords
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you a firewood sales person?  You are very generous.  My guys would call that 3 cords.  

Looks like great wood.  Too bad you aren't closer to where I live. :smirk:


----------



## chad3 (Mar 14, 2009)

If you have a number, I'm sure you can still call in a complaint.  I hate guys that short people.  I don't sell wood, and don't buy, but more than happy giving some away to neighbors (I'm sure I will get it back some way).  Guys should sell what they state, if not, nail them to a wall.  What you said isn't oops, a few too short, I'll bring up an S-10 with a few more logs.  My 3/4 will carry a safe (for "me") 1/3 cord.  Thats about all I will call it for my own records.  
Please keep us up to date.  Do we have a "bad" call forum?  Per state.
Chad


----------



## Scrounger (Mar 16, 2009)

Bumping to top to see if there is an update..........


----------



## Wet1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Any word?


----------



## gpcollen1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Good Work here - maybe this guy never had a complaint before.  Nobody complains - nothing gets fixed.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 16, 2009)

The guy never stopped by my house.  I have left him a few messages and no response yet.  What is my next step?

I have a business name, but i don's think it is a real business.  I know the guys first name, so I think it's his name.  I have a few phone numbers; although, the business card they gave me at delivery had the wrong phone number from the CL add (two numbers switched around).  I'm trying to locate the address and name on record for both of numbers using reverse look up.  

I didn't get a receipt when they dropped off the wood.  Probably stupid on my part which I wont do again.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 16, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/FORESTS/FORESTER/FIREWOODINFO.HTML



I just called the complaint number on this web site, thanks BrotherBart!  They will be out tomorrow to measure the wood pile and follow up with the guy that sold it to me.  I really hope they will be able to help.


----------



## mattinpa (Mar 18, 2009)

Update?  I'm pulling for ya!


----------



## Squiner (Mar 18, 2009)

mattinpa said:
			
		

> Update?  I'm pulling for ya!



They guy left a message Monday night saying that he could stop by tonight or tomorrow night to drop off another cord of wood.  I left him a message yesterday and haven't got a response back yet.  I called the DNR and they said that they haven't contacted him yet so I guess he called me on his own.  I'm still skeptical but we'll see.  He may just be real busy I guess.  I don't have much confidence in people anymore .


----------



## burntime (Mar 19, 2009)

You paid him, he cheated.  Busy does not matter, he should be busy making up a lost cord.  If you bought a 2000 square ft home and moved into 1000 would you be patient?  If you bought a tank of gas and drove away from the pump to a half tank would you be patient?  I would give 24 hours to resolve or drop my check off and pay me my time to stack it.  If he does not want to bother then turn him in.  I have no patients for a cheat.  Honest mistake ok, cheat, call him in...


----------



## burntime (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, what happened?


----------



## Squiner (Mar 23, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> Well, what happened?



Nothing yet.  I called him again today and explained my displeasure to his voicemail.  I said that he will be contacted by the weights and measurements department of the DNR.  

The DNR has been calling me to see if they should continue with their investigation.  I have told them to hold off because I thought it would have been resolved this week.  Now that it hasn't happened, I will tell them to continue with their investigation into the matter.  I will be sure to post when I get more info.


----------



## Squiner (Mar 25, 2009)

Update.....DNR spoke to the guy today.  He said that he didnt want to deliver the wood if it has been raining becasue of my yard.  Funny thing; when I call the guy, i get the answering machine every time.  When the DNR calls (new number) he gets through and talks with the guy.


----------



## burntime (Mar 25, 2009)

Tell him to bring your money back and pick up the wood, you have someone else delivering to you :cheese:


----------



## Squiner (Mar 26, 2009)

Well it's finally over.  

The guy delivered the rest of my wood without a call to me to schedule.  To be a jerk, he dumped the wood at the end of my driveway so my wife has to drive on the grass to get out.  Now I have to load up my pickup and drive the wood to the back yard, oh well, i got my wood.  I bet it's not the best quality wood since the first load wasn't that great.

I have learned a whole lot from this experience and will do business differently from now on.

Thanks for everyones support!


----------



## burntime (Mar 26, 2009)

Take a pic and call the dnr guy, not that it will help you but the clown will be in his memory and he will catch heck from now on...


----------



## Squiner (Mar 26, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> Take a pic and call the dnr guy, not that it will help you but the clown will be in his memory and he will catch heck from now on...



I already called the DNR guy.  He was just glad that I got the wood.  He really didn't care to much about the placement.


----------



## Spikem (Mar 26, 2009)

Squiner said:
			
		

> burntime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing to do now is tell as many people that you know who "do wood" about this guy.  Hurt him where it counts - in his wallet!


----------



## burntime (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, word of mouth.  Its sad that someone needs to be a shyster and give all the hard working guys a bad name.  But, that is true in any profession...


----------



## Duetech (Mar 27, 2009)

You can also complain to craigslist and they may pull his ad. You are probably not the first person this guy has done business with.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 27, 2009)

Heck, post your experience.   That should wake all sorts of people up.   It will also tell people who have been shorted where to go in the future.

Matt


----------



## Squiner (Mar 27, 2009)

I turns out the wood the guy delivered this time is very good quality locust and it completed the two cords.  It did take some prodding to get all my wood but he did do it.  I won't post on craigslist about him.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 28, 2009)

You can still post your experience on craigslist and who to contact in order to correct it without giving the firewood dealer's name.   It may help somebody in a similar situation.

Matt


----------



## jfournier (Dec 4, 2009)

This sounds extremely similar to something that happened to me this year. I called weights and measures after 3 months of calling the firewood guy and getting his voicemail, and they said it was too late to do anything.

So now I call the guy occasionally from different phone numbers and am able to get through to him once in a while, and bug him just to (hopefully) stress him out.

Another thing I did was wrote a review of him on rateitall.com, and keep it up to date with all the different names they come up with for their business, so now if anyone googles his company name or phone number the number one review is the whole story of what happened to me with several people relating similar experiences.

So that's been the best I could do to make myself feel better for being swindled the way I was, and now I'll be that much more of a pain in the ass as a customer.

(In case you're curious: http://www.rateitall.com/i-2476304-heat-miser-firewood-service-ashfordmansfield-ct.aspx )


----------

